# 120 acres and a 2 level house in the Ozarks!



## formula13x (Dec 9, 2015)

http://www.120acres.com

We are selling 120 acres and a 2 level house in Alread, Arkansas for $175,000 or best offer. It is located at 699 Almond Road, Jerusalem AR, 72080.

The property is mainly hardwood, however there are fields, two cattle ponds and several bluffs. It supports lots of wildlife including bear, deer, turkey and several fur bearers.

The house is unfinished and will require lots of work to finish. Water is provided by a well system. Electricity, and phone (including high speed DSL internet) are provided by utility companies in Clinton, AR.

We would consider selling a portion of it, but that portion must be at least $140,000. I do not have mineral rights, but understand they might be purchased separately. Purchaser must find their own financing as we will not be able to owner finance.


----------



## smidley (Jan 21, 2016)

Why would you want to sell such a place? I would be jumping on this if it were near me.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Love the place. Looks wonderful but where's the nearest grocery store?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

If you click on this link and go to the bottom of the page, you will see his phone numbers and name. 

http://www.120acres.com/

It says the music theatre is a few miles down the road to Alread. 

http://www.arkansas.com/places-to-go/cities-and-towns/city-detail.aspx?city=alread

Here's a market overview http://www.trulia.com/real_estate/Alread-Arkansas/

The home is located in Van Buren County. Population in Alread was 2,566 in 2013. There may be some research necessary for those interested as far as medical facilities and grocery store locations. Probably best to call him and ask the questions.


----------

